# Cloner PC (windows 10) pour installation en mode bootcamp



## bheji (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai actuellement un PC pour le boulot que je voudrais cloner (m'en faire une image) que je voudrais ensuite injecter sur mon mac en mode bootcamp histoire que je me retrouve directement avec mon OS opérationnel avec tous mes outils de boulot. J'ai pas envie de faire un installe vierge de Windows et ensuite tous réinstaller.

- Est-ce faisable ? Si oui, comment procéder ?

Merci d'avance pour votre coup de main.

Ps : je maitrise déjà la partie installation de Windows via bootcamp. Ce que je ne sais pas c'est si je dois utiliser un soft ou un format d'image spécial pour faire l'image de mon pc de boulot et surtout ensuite comment le mettre en place sur le mac


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2016)

WinClone, dans son édition Standard (40$) permet de le faire
https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/202636585-Migrating-a-Real-PC-to-Boot-Camp-

Par contre, ca nécessite de sortir le disque dur du PC pour le placer dans un boitier externe à brancher au Mac.


----------



## bheji (28 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. Je vais regarder ça et si j'ai des questions, je repasse par ici


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2016)

Pour XP/Seven, Microsoft a un outil de conversion d'installation en VM ... Mais je ne sais pas si le VHD peut-être ensuite utilisé par Bootcamp? Je m'en suis servi pour VMWare Fusion ...


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2016)

Pour les bidouilleurs, il y a dans la FAQ de Winclone pas mal de lecture à faire... https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/categories/200158478-Winclone ...


----------

